# 1st trip of 2011 to Yellow yields big bass.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Went to Yellow this past Sunday. Launched at Ward Basin ramp and drove up the river aways. Water temps are up to 60 in some spots at Yellow. We caught most the big ones in our favorite creek on trick worms. Most the bass bit when the clouds lifted and the sun warmed the water up. Bowfins are still spawning, I think the bass might even be thinking about it. We caught 10 bass and 10 bowfins and 1 chain pickerel. It was an awesome day. The biggest one was 5.15, the biggest I've ever landed from Yellow.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

damn good day guys, id like to have seem some pictures of them bowfins, some people dont like to catch them, but in the winter months when not much else wants to bite there welcome in my boat for a catch and release..


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice bass, wish i could have found some half that size when i was there for my tournament.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice fish man, and War Eagle!


----------

